

Future-Proof Jobs - winanga
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/industry/4314253.html

======
rjprins
Pfff, nonsense. Here are some proven future-proof jobs:

\- baker \- prostitute \- politician \- musician

~~~
electromagnetic
I don't necessarily see 'undersea welder' as a future proof job. Our whole
prediction of the future, currently, is the end of oil, which means the end of
offshore oil platforms, which probably means 90% of these jobs will be gone.
This doesn't really make it future proof.

Ed: I'd say any job that is future proof, has likely already survived the
industrial and information revolutions. My personal opinion of future proof
jobs is, if Jesus could have done it then we likely will in 2,000 years.

Fishing, Farming (Crop and Animal), Carpenter, Blacksmith (There's still
farriers, but also still people who work with cast iron and such, but I
suppose most construction-based welding would probably be included),
Plasterers (Now mostly dry waller's), masonry (brick laying, tilers and all
the more specialist tasks), plumbers (water, sewage, gas).

Having worked as an electrician I'd like to include it as I doubt it will go
away, however it didn't exist 2,000 years ago so by my own rule I wouldn't
consider it truly future proof until time proves me wrong.

~~~
jam
"I don't necessarily see 'undersea welder' as a future proof job. Our whole
prediction of the future, currently, is the end of oil, which means the end of
offshore oil platforms, which probably means 90% of these jobs will be gone.
This doesn't really make it future proof."

Ah, but you forget about the growth in demand due to seasteads.

------
russell
What a wonderful future: building carbon fiber composites at $20 per hour. I
did the equivalent, building fiberglass boat when I was in college decades
ago. I dont recommend it: stick, smelly, and toxic.

------
jerryji
Suits Digg much better than HN.

------
DannoHung
Won't the carbon fiber guys get replaced by fabbers in 10 years?

